# Which good LCC's serve CDG/Paris?



## Carol C (Feb 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend low cost carriers/discounters that make daily if not multiple flts daily to great European destinations out of CDG in Paris? Also, does anyone know which (if any) high speed trains might run frequently out of that airport to great cities or  towns within 2-4 hrs travel time? Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 19, 2008)

The best way to find what cities are served by LCCs is at 

www.whichbudget.com

Some LCC's use an airport they call Paris Beauvais, which is *really* far away and not easy to get to.  I would avoid those.  On the other hand some use Paris Orly, the original Paris airport that is closer in than CDG.  I would not hesitate to fly in or out of Orly.  Some use CDG.  From my recollection, EasyJet, BMI Baby, Air Berlin, Germanwings, Air Baltic, and Aegean have flights from CDG, although I think Air Berlin and EasyJet also use Orly.  RyanAir and Wizz use Beauvais.  Sky Europe uses Orly.

As to ''good'' LCC's I would rank the ones I have used in this order:
EasyJet
Wizz
Aegean
Sky Europe
Germanwings (price add-ons is main concern with them)
RyanAir
I would fly any of them again.  I have flights booked on MyAir this Fall, so I will be trying them out, as well, and I will likely be on Air Baltic this spring.

For links to European LCC's and other airlines around the world, check out the airline links on www.timeshareforums.com/links/index.php


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 20, 2008)

My Air also flies from both CDG and Orly


----------



## Laurie (Feb 20, 2008)

Carol - just a note: some LLC's aren't yet selling tickets, or posting schedules, for travel periods beyond April.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you both. And Carolinian, you are spot on...as per usual.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 24, 2008)

LCC's are a great way to fly over here.  I am currently in Switzerland, after a day and night stop in Rome, flying Wizz Air and Easyjet.  And hey, it is shirtsleave weather here in February


----------

